

The Hacker FAQ (1999) - johnx123-up
http://www.seebs.net/faqs/hacker.html

======
stevewillows
A lot of what is spoken of in this document relates to books boasting the
benefits of ADHD and Asperger's.

Has anyone had an experience where a boss read a document like this?

